# male Acanthoscurria geniculata life span



## fcasey (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a mature male Acanthoscurria geniculata and I was wondering if anyone can tell me how long they live after reaching maturity.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

How long is a piece of string ? 

There are so many variables that is almost an unanswerable question. These include genetics, temperature kept at, type and amount of food and humidity (to a lesser degree)

Cooler temps will prolong its life more than anything else BUT if kept too cool, that can shorten its life.
Ive had several MM genics over the years and in my dedicated spider shed I can generally keep them alive for 15-18 months by keeping them on the cool shelves (19-20C) 

I have several MM's now (not genics) that are approaching 2 yrs old and two MM Grammostola sp that are approaching 3 yrs old and all are still feeding.


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree with Peter about the variables . Around 12 to 16 months . Bigger the species longer the males seem to live for terrestrial species . Had a true Pamphobeteus insignis many many years ago that went 2 years , last few months of his life he could barely catch prey items , had a little assistance , otherwise would of gone a few months shy of 2 years


----------

